# Sand For Aquarium?



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, Just looking for a cheap-decent price sand for my aquarium...that I can buy from a store such as home depot, canadian tire,or any other local store in abbotsford, I was thinking maybe Pool filter sand but can't seem to find that anywhere in abbotsford area only in the states. The only one home depot has that I know migh be aquarium safe is play sand but I have heard it is not easy to clean and can get sucked in filters easily. So if anyone know of a common store that sells it please let me know.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

there's a jacuzzi place in abby that sells pool filter sand but they only have beige and it's 20 something a bag, if you want to go to langley you can get white pool filter sand for around $15 per 50 pound bag at langley bywater.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently added play sand to my tank.I personally am not a big fan of white sand (pool filter sand) & I find the play sand is more natural looking. I got it from Rona and though it was very dirty, after a few days of filtering and a 95% water change...it look very nice now. It is impossible to rinse thoroughly, but if you have a few days as I did, it was worth it. As for clogging filters,....if the filter intake is 4" or higher (as usually recommended ) then there should be little issues. A pre-filter sponge/screen would most likely solve the problem if one exist. To my knowledge most brands of play sand are safe, though I could be wrong.
This was what I used as they didn't have any other kind at the time:
Sand - Play Sand BASALITE CONCRETE - Rona.ca 50 pound bag was like $9 tax incl.
but online it shows they carry this:
Play Sand BOMIX - Rona.ca

other options: 
Play Sand BOMIX - Rona.ca
KING | KING play sand 20kg | Home Depot Canada
Home Hardware - 18kg Play Sand

all are less than $10 a bag

here's a couple recent pix of mine after the play sand was added:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-75-a-25400/


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sliver said:


> there's a jacuzzi place in abby that sells pool filter sand but they only have beige and it's 20 something a bag, if you want to go to langley you can get white pool filter sand for around $15 per 50 pound bag at langley bywater.


do you know what the place is called in abby?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

no, i can't recall. it was last year and i didn't end up going there. i found them on google though and there were only 2 or 3 spa place in town.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I used playsand as well, not an easy clean but definately worth it and natural looking.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll just go with the playsand then..when you say it's not easy to clean do you mean at first or when doing a gravel vaccum? Also I found this one bag that is 18kg hillview play sand, how many bags will I need for a 110 gallon and is this one safe? (link below)

Hillview Play Sand | Canadian Tire

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

lane mountain sand from Lordco is only about $10.00 for a 50 pound bag. very clean and looks great in the tank


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Cleaning at first takes along time. Cleaning after is minimal. But that may be my Geophagus doing the cleaning for me


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I've recently added pfs to a 140g. I used three 50lb bags and like it a lot. It's a beige colour so it looks natural. To rinse it I just stuck a hose in a bucket filled with the sand and left it running for awhile. Really easy when it comes to vacuuming since it's heavy enough to sink and doesn't create any dust when I stir it up a lot.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

if anyone knows of a store with pool filter sand in abbotsford please let me know or I will probally be going to langley to pick it up.
Thanks


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

The best deal you can get for sand is at Lordco auto parts, it is sandblasting sand & you want 30-60 size & is a biege/white sand. I use it in all 4 of my tanks & only costs just over $10 for a 50lb bag.Because it is natural it will last longer than substrate as well. My plants grow well in it & my fish love it too.


----------



## ms.melissa (Mar 20, 2013)

what is pfs?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ms.melissa said:


> what is pfs?


Pool filter sand


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

I may be a bit late with the reply but Duffern games in Abby sells filter sand, I used it in my geo tank and it worked great.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

southern drip chilliwack bc


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Just watch out Some brands of plays and has high iron content


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Langley By-Water has nice pool filter sand... It's about $17 per 50lb bag (taxes inc) and it's pretty white


----------

